# Advised to go on housing list to be approved for rent allowance



## SMI

Hi,

I recently moved into a house that I share with the Landlord, this morning I applied for rent allowance.

I thought that I would fulfil the requirements needed to be granted the allowance as I had been renting in a different property for the first 6 months of the year. 
I then moved back in with my parents from June to the end of September and have been in the new accom. since October.

The impression I got from the person in the health centre was that I probably would not get approved after completing her interview.

The previous property I rented was for only €50 a month, I was a 'guardian'
for Camelot Properties in a distressed estate that they were hired to look after.

I think that may count against me when it comes to assessing if my 'circumstances had significantly changed' from when I opted to start renting again. The new rent is €220 a month.

I'm on Job Seekers Allowance and I'm trying to get work as a freelance videographer. I had anticipated more work when I decided to move from my family home, I have correspondence to back that up, but unfortunately most of the proposed projects did not bear fruit. I mentioned that to the assessor however I did not have copies of the correspondence with me nor did she ask for me to send them on to her.
I have a feeling that they will not see the above scenario as justification for rent allowance, especially since they have no paper evidence to give them the impression that I should have had an adequate amount of work when I moved in to afford the place in the medium/long term.

The assessor strongly urged me to get onto Limerick County Council to be assessed for the Housing list, if approved I would have no issue getting rent allowance.
If I was on the housing list, does anyone know how likely it would be for the department to offer a single person like myself a housing option in the Limerick County area?

At the moment my set up is ideal for me, I work from home and have a large workstation(Dual monitor set-up, multiple hard drives, other camera+editing equipment..) that I have in large bedroom. 
It is in a quite and safe area.
I would be concerned that if I was offered a place somewhere else, it may not be the most suitable place to work from, nor the safest for my equipment which is worth a fair amount.

Any advice on wether to keep away from the housing list, or should I apply in the likelihood that if I was approved I would be safe enough receiving rent allowance at my current location in the medium term?
Thanks, apologies for the long-windedness!


----------



## elcato

It's standard practice for people seeking rent allowance to be asked to register for housing. Chances of you getting housed in the next few years are slim to none if past experiences in Dublin are the same. You also don't have to take their accomadation as long as you have a fair enough explanation for not willing to take it given a certain area. Your (I guess) last paragraph answers your own question, so sorry for being so long winded


----------



## gipimann

Based on what you've written, the officer you spoke to seems to have decided that your previous tenancy won't deem you eligible under the "6 months renting in past 12 months rule".

If that is the case,you will have to be assessed by the council before being eligible to apply for Rent Supplement.

As elcato said, given the current housing situation, it's unlikely that you'll actually be offered anything by the local authority - as a single person, you would be very far down their list.   If you are offered accommodation and refuse 3 offers, then your entitlement to Rent Supplement ceases.


----------



## elcato

> If that is the case,you will have to be assessed by the council before being eligible to apply for Rent Supplement.


I stand corrected. I thought they asked this as standard but it seems the official is giving you a bit of (good)  advice to get a more realistic chance of getting RS.


----------



## gipimann

It's now part of the qualifying criteria and was written into SW legislation a couple of years ago.   

A person applying for rent supplement must either have been renting privately for 6 of the previous 12 months or have been assessed by the local authority as having a housing need and be on the housing list.


----------



## elcato

Good source of information so made a sticky.


----------



## gipimann

Thanks elcato - could I suggest a change to the thread title to "advised to go.....for Rent _Supplement_"

The official name of the scheme is Rent Supplement, although it's colloquially called Rent Allowance.   There is a separate SW scheme called Rent Allowance which is totally different to what we're discussing here.


----------

